# Best burning program for just downloaded files, other Qs



## misdemeanor (Nov 28, 2004)

1. Whats the best program for burning DVDs from just ne files that i DLed from internet?

2. Whats a good program (hopefully same as above) for taking off the copywrite and copying DVDs

3. Is there any way i can make a dvd out of a .bin file.

4. How can i make DVD using with a subtitle file?

please help


----------



## anappledaily (Nov 28, 2004)

dvd shrink


----------



## kof2000 (Nov 28, 2004)

dvdshrink does not remove protections i think. use dvddecrypter for protectiosn, dvdshrink to fit to dvd, nero for burning bin files to dvd


----------



## aqsg72 (Nov 28, 2004)

> 1. Whats the best program for burning DVDs from just ne files that i DLed from internet?



DVD Decrypter



> 2. Whats a good program (hopefully same as above) for taking off the copywrite and copying DVDs



DVD Shrink may do it all I think, but use DVD Decrypter in conjunction with DVD Shrink.



> 3. Is there any way i can make a dvd out of a .bin file.



This definitely depends. If you are trying to make a dvd-video out of this .bin file it won't work unless it has been made DVD-compliant. You would need to extract the MPEG from the bin, reencode it and reauthor it in order to make it dvd compliant, assuming it isn't.



> 4. How can i make DVD using with a subtitle file?



What subtitle file is it? If it's .srt you can convert it to .sup, to open with IfoEdit but I think there's a few different subtitle extensions.


----------



## anappledaily (Nov 29, 2004)

i use dvd shrink for everything so i don't kinow


----------



## Praetor (Nov 29, 2004)

> DVD Decrypter


I argue A120 and Nero (from which DVDDecryptor uses)



> 2. Whats a good program (hopefully same as above) for taking off the copywrite and copying DVDs


Depends on what you're doing: sometimes it has less to do with the software than to do with the hardware (i.e., you're hardware has to support the functions the software needs to deal with the protection., i.e., proper realtime EFM modulation)



> What subtitle file is it? If it's .srt you can convert it to .sup, to open with IfoEdit but I think there's a few different subtitle extensions


A few is putting it lightly  Why not just leave it as SRT?



> i use dvd shrink for everything so I don't kinow


Good luck with UT2004 DVD edition


----------



## aqsg72 (Nov 29, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Why not just leave it as SRT?



Because as I understand (or _understood_ as I'm sure that this will be challenged by you ) the subtitles need to be .sup to open with IfoEdit so they can be integrated into a DVD (as I say, this is the impression I got from reading on the matter )



> I argue A120 and Nero (from which DVDDecryptor uses)



Ok that may be true but I've tried all of them and DVD Decrypter has impressed me as being the most versatile and stable of the 3. I don't see support for .img files in Nero or A120???


----------



## Praetor (Nov 29, 2004)

> the subtitles need to be .sup to open with IfoEdit so they can be integrated into a DVD (as I say, this is the impression I got from reading on the matter


You are quite correct there ... i just dont use IFOEdit 



> I don't see support for .img files in Nero or A120???


With nero you gotta mess around a bit with A120 its natively supported


----------

